
How to Troubleshoot PHP Web Application Problems - spo81rty
https://stackify.com/troubleshoot-php-application-problems/
======
GrumpyNl
I have to disagree with the following statement "They would just grep the logs
for errors or timestamps in which the error occurred. This method of
troubleshooting PHP problems requires a high technical skill and would take a
long time to find the root cause." This will only be the case if your error
log is bloated with errors, your error log should be empty.

